# Carbilly, Bodmin Moor, Cornwall



## highcannons (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a bright sunny day so took myself for a walk, didn't fancy a old factory or anything indoors this weather. Carbilly Tor is located close to Bradford. No, that's Bradford on Bodmin Moor not the one your thinking of. Carbilly Quarry is easy enougth to find and quite a good location for photo's. Couldn't find any history, I don't think it's too old. The climbing fraternity do a bit here aswell, with three described climbs. A bonus is the nice cheesewring!










































You can just make out the lintel of a fireplace, building now half buried..
















Now used as animal shelters.











These dump ramps show up nicely on Google Earth











Thanks, HC


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 4, 2012)

very nice love the ramp pictures


----------



## muppet (Jan 4, 2012)

looks like you had a nice day for it . looks like a good walk to thanks for the post


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 4, 2012)

Love these old quarry and mine workings on the moors. Some nice remains there and a great location.


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2012)

Just like seeing an old friend HC, beautiful place and well worth a visit, Thanks.


----------

